# Upgrading a Dell Dimension 2400 Video Card



## cracker224 (Jan 27, 2007)

Im trying to upgrade a dell dimension 2400's Graphics card, i went and got an AGP graphics card thinking it was it but.. it didnt fit, i then got a pci express.. didnt fit. It has standard PCI slots  there are 3 PCI slots.

Anyway i was wondering if i bought a standard PCI graphics card for the dell would it have any issues with it and is there a special dell graphics card?

Thanks,
Kieren


----------



## cracker224 (Jan 27, 2007)

Oh and i want to buy the card tonight so i need to know soonish

Thanks


----------



## buddythedog (Feb 18, 2005)

Yes you need a PCI slot video card and you don't need a "Dell" branded one (not sure there even is such a thing). Make sure you follow the Dell instructions on the procedure for disabling the onboard adapter.


----------

